# If you had $50 to spend at amazon, what would you get?



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

So I've got some money to spend at amazon and I just can't decide what to get.  I don't need any more books right now so I want some sort of accessory.  What I've really been wanting is a green mivizu sleek, but that's not available right now.  Don't know if I can be patient enough to wait til they're back in stock.  So, out of curiosity, what would you get?  A book light?  A particular case?  Just looking for some ideas on how to spend my money


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'd get another Javoedge flip cover in a heartbeat


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

How long will it take them to get them back in stock?  You might be happier waiting and getting what you really want.

But I tend to be practical with my money... 

Vicki


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Frankly, if I had $50 burning a hole in my pocket to be spent only on Kindle-related items, it would still be on books. I have a cover for my Kindle that works just fine and I don't need a reading light, so I'd go with books. Maybe I'd splurge on some of those over-$9.99 titles I'd normally tend to avoid.


----------



## aussie.354 (Jul 12, 2010)

$50? Is this US? Damn - that's like A$3 000! Whoa baby, stand outta my way...Im gonna splurge on *everything*! 

(And maybe even some books)

Cheers


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

The Cole Haan leather Kindle covers are still on sale for $50 (usually $100). I got one and really like it and worth every penny at that sale price.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Just from a pure eye candy perspective, I'm always drawn to the M-Edge patent leather icon covers. To me, they are the most gorgeous covers on the market.


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys!  I don't think I will wait til the mivizu is in stock, I'm not that patient and the seller isn't responding to my email so I have no clue when that'll be anyway.  Boo.  So I think I might go orange instead.    Maybe the amazon case.  Anyone have any experience with those?  I've only ever used flip style cases, so I'd like to try the book style.  And, well, I need something colorful.  Although the cole haan ones do look lovely.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm still afraid of the Amazon cases, since opening them the wrong way has caused some Kindles to crack. A lot of people really like them and don't seem to worry about their Kindle cracking, but it would be a constant worry to me.

I bought a nice M-Edge Platform case, but I'm not crazy about it even though it's well padded and protective. I'm afraid I'm one of those who could blow $50 on books in a skinny minute.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I guess I'm not very exciting, when I have an extra $50, I always get another gift card so I can buy more books.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

My Octovo Solis light has been my best accessory purchase so far. I use it almost nightly. It was $30.


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah I've been thinking about that Octavo solis light for a while now. Hmm. Maybe I can find some more things to sell and get a lil more money. Then I can get the orange cover AND the light. We'll see. Or I could just use what I have now and get the cover and a book. Decisions decisions.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd get a javoedge case.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

sebat said:


> I guess I'm not very exciting, when I have an extra $50, I always get another gift card so I can buy more books.


Yep, when I get gift cards (use the Amazon visa to earn rewards) I apply them for that purpose, or set them aside if I'm saving up for a bigger purchase etc.

One case is all I need for my Kindle (have M-Edge Go) so I never have any temptation toward accessories etc.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Books.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

I'd buy an Oberon now. I've got kids, and they are murder on a Kindle, mostly due to my nervousness when they start fooling around in the "smash-zone" and its sitting on a table.
-BVL


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

lacemonster said:


> Thanks for the input guys! I don't think I will wait til the mivizu is in stock, I'm not that patient and the seller isn't responding to my email so I have no clue when that'll be anyway. Boo. So I think I might go orange instead.  Maybe the amazon case. Anyone have any experience with those? I've only ever used flip style cases, so I'd like to try the book style. And, well, I need something colorful. Although the cole haan ones do look lovely.


I like the look of those new Amazon covers. My co-worker just got one and the inside is a soft, charcoal gray and the cover is almost as light as my canvas Trip. The only thing I would change about it would be to add 2 corner pieces of elastic on the outer edges of the K. I don't mind the hinge system, but I think it's best in conjunction with corner elastics like the Go case.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Cover


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Definitely a light. I just grabbed a cheap Wal-Mart one for now but I need something to help me read in bed. My bedside lamp is sub par.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd probably start browsing through their Vera Bradley bags and accessories....


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

Dilema  The green mivizu will be in stock in about three weeks. If I order the orange amazon (which I'm totally loving the idea of now) it will ship in two to three weeks. So it'll be about the same amount of time to get either one. The mivizu is about $12 cheaper. I just don't know what to do now. Hmm.

Or I could do neither and just preorder a k3. But to do that I'd have to make sure I can sell my k2. And I KNOW there's going to be a glut of those over on the sale board now. And how much would you ask for one anyway? I dunno. Shopping is hard guys.


----------



## tikitorch (Jul 7, 2010)

A new case probably


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

...a gift-card!  (duh)


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> I'd probably start browsing through their Vera Bradley bags and accessories....


OK, I changed my mind on this last night when I ordered my k3. Instead of a new Vera Bradley, I spent $50 extra to get the new 3G Graphite k3 instead of the new Wi-Fi Graphite k3.

Vera Bradley can wait! ROFL


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, the new plan is to sell this one (got it listed here, at my sister's work, and the word is out to everyone i know) then order the k3 as soon as it's sold.  Hey I can get an orange case for that one!


----------

